# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Delcam Learning Zone (app)

## anhcos

Delcam Learning Zone



Cài đặt trên Android https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...elcamlzandroid

Có khá nhiều video để xem, từ powermill, powershape, artcam...

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC, nhatson, suu_tam, Tuanlm, zentic

----------

